# ادارة الانتاج و العمليات



## hazim.sadouni (10 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان تعم الفائدة بخصوص موضوع ادارة الانتاج و العمليات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله بك ومزيداً من المشاركة.


----------



## ودمهدي (2 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (24 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يونيو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## Mahmoud4IE (24 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## مصراتي؟ (21 يوليو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## عبدة المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (30 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## محمدعبدالعزيز1991 (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*هو وهي نعم للكل ووووووووووووزوووززوووووووووووووود*



hazim.sadouni قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو ان تعم الفائدة بخصوص موضوع ادارة الانتاج و العمليات


 ككيييي+يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي+يييييييييييييييييييف


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## العربي84 (18 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله بك ومزيداً من المشاركة​


----------

